# how to prepare garlic water?



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hello everyone, i read about the benefits of garlic for pigeons and i thought to try it. so can anyone explain me how to make garlic water?. and can i use it while my pigeons are breeding?and all year round?. and what other natural things can i use for the benefits of pigeons?
and i dont use any vitamin supplement, can anyone suggest a good one which i can find easily. we dont get that in pet store. 
plz reply!!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi sinu
I use 1 large clove of garlic to 2 liters of water . Using a fork prong the clove of garlic on all sides and drop it in the drinker..I do this twice a week .

You can also use apple cider vinegar ....I use 10 ml to 2 liters of water and use this 3 x a week .

I am a great user of spinach too ...High in vitamin B ....I dangle a bunch just above ground level and they are able to access it at their own free will .

Hope this helps


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thanks for replying. okay i will use 1 medium clove for 1 litre and i read that we should start with soaking it first for 3 hours and then increase its concentration, to make the pigeons get used to it. and i dont find ACV anywhere here.
and can i use natural things like turmeric and lemon in water, i read somewhere about this but not sure how much to give?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

whytwings said:


> Hi sinu
> I use 1 large clove of garlic to 2 liters of water . Using a fork prong the clove of garlic on all sides and drop it in the drinker..I do this twice a week .
> 
> You can also use apple cider vinegar ....I use 10 ml to 2 liters of water and use this 3 x a week .
> ...


Hi Darren,
Would you mind sharing what difference,if any you find in your pigeons when using spinach and when not?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Sinu,
There are many natural things that can be used for pigeons but as we talk of their immediate efficacy...don't have great things to say
Vimeral and verol are supplements you can use once/twice weekly to give them proper nutrition


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hi Darren,
> Would you mind sharing what difference,if any you find in your pigeons when using spinach and when not?


The fact that spinach his high in vitamin B is enough of a good reason for me to use it . Most liquid vitamins lose their potency when exposed to light and because the majority of my drinkers are outside in the flight area I can be assured a bunch of spinach won't lose it's vitamin potency opposed to liquid vitamins . Leafy vegetables such as spinach can also reduce the incidence of egg binding too .


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

okay thanks, i will try to find those supplements and inform...
and can i use garlic water while breeding and on very young pigeons??. is it safe to use?. i read it keeps worms low is that true?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

sinu jan said:


> okay thanks, i will try to find those supplements and inform...
> and can i use garlic water while breeding and on very young pigeons??. is it safe to use?. i read it keeps worms low is that true?


Yes , you can use garlic while breeding and young birds ....try not to over do it tho.....the garlic can become quite strong if you use more than you have to .

Yes ...worms do not like garlic that is true ....Some flyers have been known to feed their birds garlic seeds .


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thanks okay so i will start with less concentrated garlic water.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

and jass u might be knowing that some people in india use turmeric and lemon in water. i read one teaspoon of turmeric in one litre of water and half lemon to one litre of water. jass is it safe to use, i would like to try it.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

and i also read that garlic can also be used for feather lice. can anyone explain how?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

whytwings said:


> The fact that spinach his high in vitamin B is enough of a good reason for me to use it . Most liquid vitamins lose their potency when exposed to light and because the majority of my drinkers are outside in the flight area I can be assured a bunch of spinach won't lose it's vitamin potency opposed to liquid vitamins . Leafy vegetables such as spinach can also reduce the incidence of egg binding too .


Thanks for posting back. Spinach is high on iron. Excess use of spinach can cause iron toxicity in pigeons which leads to health issues. It causes indigestion too. I give some spinach twice weekly. When used in surplus quantities it gave my pigeons problems so I was curious to know your experience with spinach so was asking!
Thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

sinu jan said:


> and jass u might be knowing that some people in india use turmeric and lemon in water. i read one teaspoon of turmeric in one litre of water and half lemon to one litre of water. jass is it safe to use, i would like to try it.


Lemon is benficial for pigeons who have fungi/yeast problems. Lemon has citric acid too which is good for all living beings. I give two tablespoons of freshly extracted lemon juice in a litre of water weekly. To supress fungus/yeast I've used lemon juice in drinking water for 3 weeks which gave good results.

Tumeric is believed to cure coccidiosis when used for 7 days in continuation and helps control many other bacterial problems. But is it really efficient in doing what its used for... I'm not sure!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

sinu jan said:


> and i also read that garlic can also be used for feather lice. can anyone explain how?


Yes it may...but it makes feathers dirty. Another convenient alternative is to use injectable/oral ivermectin by putting one drop on back of the neck, under tail and in wing pits on the skin of pigeons. External parasites will die off.
You can safely add half a teaspoon of ivermectin to a gallon of bathing water weekly. It keeps external parasites away.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thanks for posting back. Spinach is high on iron. Excess use of spinach can cause iron toxicity in pigeons which leads to health issues. It causes indigestion too. I give some spinach twice weekly. When used in surplus quantities it gave my pigeons problems so I was curious to know your experience with spinach so was asking!
> Thanks


No problems ...that was interesting to hear your views . My birds might get it once a week , maybe 2 weeks . My birds absolutely go crazy over it ...before I even make my way out the loft after placing it....they are tearing it to shreds , thankfully no health issues have been observed .


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for ur help


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Hey jass I not found ivermectin but I got pyrantel poamate, can I use it , dosage in bath water?? Plz reply


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do you want to medicate?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Yes it may...but it makes feathers dirty. Another convenient alternative is to use injectable/oral ivermectin by putting one drop on back of the neck, under tail and in wing pits on the skin of pigeons. External parasites will die off.
> You can safely add half a teaspoon of ivermectin to a gallon of bathing water weekly. It keeps external parasites away.


 Sorry, garlic has no effect on feather Lice, which by the way if you have, you should go back to Pigeon keeping 101. vacuuming your loft, and ventilation make Feather lice a none issue. They are the easiest to control, yet least harmful feather parasite there is.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i think ivermectin and pyrantel poamote both are deworms so if ivermectin can be used for feather lice. then can poamote be used?? i clean their house everyday but i see some lice around there neck


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry, garlic has no effect on feather Lice, which by the way if you have, you should go back to Pigeon keeping 101. vacuuming your loft, and ventilation make Feather lice a none issue. They are the easiest to control, yet least harmful feather parasite there is.


Dave, both internal and external parasites are a massive problem in warmer/hotter countries like India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and many others to name. What you do in the US isn't sufficient here to accomplish with minimal efforts that you state! Things are different here, for you to understand or even imagine, trust me.

If you haven't used garlic on feathers of your pigeons externally which I assume you haven't, you couldn't find its effect on external parasites. I wasn't talking about galic in drinking water can have effect on external parasites. You misunderstood.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

sinu jan said:


> i think ivermectin and pyrantel poamote both are deworms so if ivermectin can be used for feather lice. then can poamote be used?? i clean their house everyday but i see some lice around there neck


No Sinu, pyrantel can't be used for bathing purpose. Oral/injectable ivermectin is the safe thing you need for external parasites. Both dewormers have different way of action. Ivermectin is the safe one.
You need to spray your loft with permethrin to kill the external parasites who hide in day light in crevices,breaks,mouldings etc and breed there. Spray your loft with permethrin every week atleast thrice to break the life cycle of external parasites. Then your pigeons won't have external parasites.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Yes it may...but it makes feathers dirty. Another convenient alternative is to use injectable/oral ivermectin by putting one drop on back of the neck, under tail and in wing pits on the skin of pigeons. External parasites will die off.
> You can safely add half a teaspoon of ivermectin to a gallon of bathing water weekly. It keeps external parasites away.


 I guess I was mistaken?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

No worries!!! Man


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I was referring to this question you replied to. just looking for clarification
Originally Posted by sinu jan 
"and i also read that garlic can also be used for feather lice. can anyone explain how?"
Reply: 
Yes it may...but it makes feathers dirty. Another convenient alternative is to use injectable/oral ivermectin by putting one drop on back of the neck, under tail and in wing pits on the skin of pigeons. External parasites will die off.
You can safely add half a teaspoon of ivermectin to a gallon of bathing water weekly. It keeps external parasites away.
:


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Please ask what is there you don't think is viable. Be clear with your objections...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you think garlic controls feather Lice(Body)


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Thank u friends for help....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

LUCKYT said:


> Do you think garlic controls feather Lice(Body)


Don't you think garlic can repel external parasites?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

*External Parasite Treatments*

Pesticide-Effective against-Uses-Forms

Garlic juice-Northern fowl mite, Lice-Chicken-Spray

Ivermectin-Lice, northern fowl mite, roost mite, scaly leg mite-Chicken-By mouth or injection, prescribed by a veterinarian

Neem oil-Lice, northern fowl mite, roost mite-Chicken, coop-Spray


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hey jass...i think the concentration of garlic will be more if water will be less so if i soak 1 clove in half litre of water for 3 hours ,will it be good??bcoz i dont want to overdo with it


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hey jass i would like to use garlic for lice. can u plz expain how can i do that...i use a tray which can hold a gallon of water. how much cloves for how much time?? can i use it while they are breeding??


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Sometimes I think about what we give our birds to do what we think is right to keep them healthy, then I see feral pigeons eating junk and drinking green water. If my birds could talk I bet they would say "can I please just have a plain glass of water?"!! lol


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Even I wonder who deworms the ferals regularly and take care of their supplements but still they are so healthy. 
I never deworm my birds...and I m sure my birds have worms, maybe tapeworms, many breeders here say it's s natural thing and they too never deworm their birds, due to lack of medicines
But at least I will use garlic, which will atleast not let the worms to set up a shop in pigeons. Can anyone explain how can I use garlic in their bath water...plzz reply


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

sinu jan said:


> Even I wonder who deworms the ferals regularly and take care of their supplements but still they are so healthy.
> I never deworm my birds...and I m sure my birds have worms, maybe tapeworms, many breeders here say it's s natural thing and they too never deworm their birds, due to lack of medicines
> But at least I will use garlic, which will atleast not let the worms to set up a shop in pigeons. Can anyone explain how can I use garlic in their bath water...plzz reply


I have never heard of that,but it couldn't hurt anything. I would crush the garlic into a paste and let that soak and dissolve into the water. I use bath salts in water for them here to bathe in, but may not be available to you. It kills the mites and such. Once or twice a year I take a product that is available here called Sevendust and dust there belly's and under wings that works great. It is sold to sprinkle on tomato plants to kill bugs and such, you want to keep it away from there faces. I do believe in dewormers, I use one dose, once a year in the spring when I start training for race season just because.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

its good to deworm birds if u race....but my birds are pets, even i want to deworm my birds but couldnt find right meds and i m searching for DE but dont have any stores nearby which sells it...


----------

